# factory car audio adapter?



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello every one..
I want to know if the factory Non boose cd/fm/am radio has a factory auxillary port some where in the back of factory radio?
I would love to connect my mobile phone to it for music instead of having to buy a whole new bluetooth cd player
There are some videos on how to remove the factory head unit... cant be that hard......


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not hard to remove the head unit, but I've yet to see a Nissan head unit with a provision for anything other than factory equipment. I would recommend you get in touch with Crutchfield.com and ask one of their sales reps if there is an option to do what you want.


----------

